# Sadly missed tobacco...



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

I returned to smoking a pipe (from many years of cigars only - Cuban and Italian Toscano) about 5 years ago. I had stowed away my last purchased pack of pipe tobacco in a humidor where it sat unopened for perhaps 15 years. 

I smoked it out of curiosity to see how it had fared with the long aging. Fantastic. Just as I remembered but with more complexity and smoothness. 50g of this tobacco and I was hooked on the "stink horn" once more.

And now the rub. The tobacco in question was Edgeworth Sliced. Never that common in the United Kingdon and I now find sadly unavailable worldwide.

I've been looking for a suitable replacement (unless someone can point out a secret supply available to me in the U.K.) and have failed thus far. I've reacquainted myself with a number of other smokes from my past and some new ones (very fond of Louisiana Flake - Virginia/Perique - but hardly a direct replacement as some have suggested), but I've nothing to fill the (pretty much) pure, unadulterated burley hole left by Edgeworth Sliced.

Any ideas? Particularly those tobaccos available in the U.K.

Cheers,
Robert


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Wessex Burley Slice or Solani Aged Burley Flake should make you miss Edgeworth a tad less. They replace Edgeworth Slices like any one tobacco clone replaces an original - close but no cigar. They are very good on their own, however.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

dmkerr said:


> Wessex Burley Slice or Solani Aged Burley Flake should make you miss Edgeworth a tad less. They replace Edgeworth Slices like any one tobacco clone replaces an original - close but no cigar. They are very good on their own, however.


Thanks for the pointers. Not sure how available these are in the U.K. but worth a try.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Having never smoked Edgeworth I have nothing to compare it to, but ABF is an amazing burley!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

+1 on Wessex being nice-but-not-Edgeworth; maybe try Capstan mixed 50/50 with some white burley.

Welcome back.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm always interested in obtaining some Capstan Medium Navy Flake from our European breathren so if you are interested in pursuing a trade from some of the blends available here but not in the UK feel free to PM and we'll set something up.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Try Somerset Slice from Peretti's. Better than ABF.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

I love the BoB here on Puff. Always very helpful but then again very costly as I'm always discovering new blends to try. Thank you guys, I think! ipe:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

indigosmoke said:


> I'm always interested in obtaining some Capstan Medium Navy Flake from our European breathren so if you are interested in pursuing a trade from some of the blends available here but not in the UK feel free to PM and we'll set something up.


I'll follow up when I'm deemed old enough! Just joined the forum so rather limited in what I can do.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

steinr1 said:


> I'll follow up when I'm deemed old enough! Just joined the forum so rather limited in what I can do.


Sounds good. Feel free to post in any threads that catch your interest to build up your post count. This is a very friendly forum and new posters are always encouraged and welcomed. The Tonights Smoke is a good thread to post to to build up your post count.


----------



## doctorthoss (Jun 28, 2010)

Solani Aged Burley Flake should be available from tobacco shops in the U.K., and it is an EXCELLENT burley flake. I've never had the Edgeworth to compare the two, but I know a couple of guys who actually prefer the Solani product.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Quality Burleys are my favorite. You can't go wrong with the ABF suggestions from above. C&D also has 4 Burley-forward blends that you might try (Burley Flake #1-4). 

Maybe if you describe what you like in Edgeworth Sliced, we could help suggest a replacement? I think most of us have never been fortunate enough to try it first-hand.

Also, about the aging of your Edgeworth Sliced tin. . .from what I've read, Burleys don't really improve with age. They don't degrade either. So the good news is: If you find a replacement product, you won't have to age it for 15 years.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

CaptainEnormous said:


> . . .from what I've read, Burleys don't really improve with age...


Magnificent exception: Esoterica Stonehaven.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Mister Moo said:


> Magnificent exception: Esoterica Stonehaven.


Ooooh. . .Stonehaven is a Burley?
I've avoided looking too much into it, since I can't get any. 
Now I *have* to find some.

Damn you, Moo!


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

CaptainEnormous said:


> Quality Burleys are my favorite. You can't go wrong with the ABF suggestions from above. C&D also has 4 Burley-forward blends that you might try (Burley Flake #1-4).
> 
> Maybe if you describe what you like in Edgeworth Sliced, we could help suggest a replacement? I think most of us have never been fortunate enough to try it first-hand.
> 
> Also, about the aging of your Edgeworth Sliced tin. . .from what I've read, Burleys don't really improve with age. They don't degrade either. So the good news is: If you find a replacement product, you won't have to age it for 15 years.


What did I like so much about Edgeworth Sliced... Well, I suppose I have a bit of an English pallette. We (the "owd duffers" anyway) like our wines austere, like the best clarets of old (I fear I blame Robert Parker for introducing the race for more modern, fruit led styles pursued by most houses now), rather than in your face and fruity. So with tobacco. Not a lot of casing in Edgeworth, rather "dry" with subtle nutty notes and with just a hint of sweetness in the end. Slow burning, cool and dry smoke. I suppose it tasted of... tobacco. The improvement with age may have been a trick of memory, but I doubt it. All the quality and subtlety I remembered, just more so. No evidence of the the very slight grassiness that I felt fresh, "wet" Edgeworth could have. Darker, somehow. Still the slight nuttiness, but now the nuts could have a definite name - hazelnuts. Alas, I fear never to be experienced again.


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Seems you aren't the only person seeking an Edgeworth Sliced replacement. . .this from TobaccoReviews.com:

"Coming home this evening after teaching, I decided to mix some Solani Aged Burley Flake and Wessex Brigade Campaign Dark Flake. It was a 50/50 mix, folded and stuffed into a bent group 4 Dunhill Cumberland. After the first puff, I would have sworn I loaded some Edgeworth Sliced instead! This has been the closest to the taste of the ES of old that I remember - even closer than Wessex Burley Slice (which is a very close match). It has the spiciness that the original ES had (so does WBS) but without the harshness that is sometimes present with WBS. Try it, you might like it! "


----------

